# Just a few



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

As i'm new here i though that i would show you my spider shed. 

I'm not sure exactly how many i have but if you included the slings . . . I would guess around 750-780 in total 














































I've had a few glass arboreal tanks made a little while ago, the bark tubes was just put in so i could work out if i had to trim them down before landscaping (which i have done yet)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

you have a real nice spider set up though i am not sure i could face going into your shed


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

Not frightened of a few little spiders are you ? 

How about cockroaches then ?




























Red runner roaches - YouTube

My Movie 2 - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

just a little though i am not phobic of them to the point of having a scream or such to that effect i do think they are very pretty and i like looking at photos of them just not sure whether i could handle or touch one i probably could its just the thought of actually getting to that stage 
cockroaches i can stand just about though i wouldnt be too sure about scooping thousands up into my hands , think i could manage one or two


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

What a great set up i have only just started having Tarantulas and they are such interesting things i never realised how many differnt types there were. I really want a Pokie but at the moment havent had enough experience i dont think they must be the most beautiful of all the Ts. Cant wait until i think i can cope with one all mine are the calmer ones.I dont really know anyone near me that i can annoy to get advice face to face i always learn better that way but the internet is brilliant and you tube videos are good to


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

cavmad said:


> I really want a Pokie but at the moment havent had enough experience i dont think they must be the most beautiful of all the Ts.


If you want a pokie . . get a pokie.

95% of the information written on the internet about tarantulas is 100% rubbish. Most of the caresheets are written by well intentioned newbies, who copy THEIR information from other well intentioned but misinformed newbies who copy their information from other newbies and the circle goes on and on and on and . . . and in the end what started out as one newbies nervous beliefs, is now 100% FACT because its on the internet (so it must be true)
Pokies are no better or worse than most other arboreal tarantulas. Again it is newbies that are used to very slow species like Chile roses or Brachypelma that are shocked that a spider can actually move faster than a pet rock. Almost all arboreal tarantulas are faster than terrestrials. Compared to Tapinauchenius gigas or Heteroscodra maculata a pokie is like the tortoise to the hare.  As for their so call aggressiveness, another load of twaddle. I've been keeping pokies for many years and have NEVER seen any aggressive behaviour (I have about 60 now, mostly slings and juvies)

ANY tarantula can be kept if the keeper does the research first and treats the tarantula with the respect that it deserves.


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks great! I love spiders. 

If you don't mind me asking, what all species do you keep (if it isn't too long to list )?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

Melissa27 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what all species do you keep (if it isn't too long to list )?


Yep, it too long to list BUT I found a list that i made a short while ago.
(I may have sold a few of these but cant remember which ones :huh: )

Phormingochilus everetti 
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria pederseni
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Poecilotheria subfusca
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran Tiger"
Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
Lampropelma violaceopes
Haplopelma robustum
Monocentropus balfouri 
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Orphnaecus sp. 'Blue Panay'
Chilobrachys sp. 'South Vietnam blue'
Theraposa sp. 'Ebony'
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Euathlus sp. "Red"
Grammostola sp. 'northern gold' 
Grammostola sp. "Maule"
Grammostola pulcheripes
Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"
Pamphobeteus antinous
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Phormictopus cancerides 
Phormictopus altichromatus
Nhandu chromatus 
Ceratogyrus marshalli 
Ceratogyrus darlingi 
Brachypelma klassi
Brachypelma albopilosum 
Brachypelma vagans 
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma schroederi
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma auratum 
Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 
Sericopelma sp. 'Santa Catalina' 
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
Tapinauchenius gigas 
Avicularia sp 'Guyana' 
Avicularia versicolor
Psalmopoeus irminia 
Nhandu coloratovillosus 
Lasiodora klugi
Holothele incei 
Holothele incei 'Gold' 
Cyclosternum fasciatum 
Acanthoscurria Geniculata 
Lasiodora Parahybana 
Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> Ceratogyrus darlingi


i`d like to hear more about this species , i am currently considering [deep breath] offering one of these a home. have read they aren`t really a `first time spider` i do enjoy throwing myself in at the deep end


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

Why the deep breath ?

I've got an AF and 2-3 sub adults and never had any problems with them or the many others that I've had over the years. They are a spider that would rather run and hide than do anything else, although if you start to poke and prod one it will rear up and have a go back. Otherwise they are like 99% of other spiders, they just want to be left alone. Once they have made their burrow (if the substrate is deep enough) or webbed over most of the tank decor and have made a home, they will usually (99.9% of the time) either sit at the entrance of their hidey hole or dart back inside. . .End.
They wont jump out and eat your face or try and nick your TV after mugging the cat. Like I said before most of the info is badly wrong on the internet and any spider can be kept IF you do a little research before you get the spider. . . . . Just dont try and handle it :smilewinkgrin:

They are almost bomb proof. Keep slings slightly damp and juv's and adult dry. 
I dont mist any spiders. I just pour a little water into one corner for slings and a small water bowl for everything else. Feed once a week and its that simple. Anything else and you are over complicating things.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

i`ve never had a spider before
thank you for your advice peter it really is appreciated the spider is a juvenile of around 6 months [i think] and all being well will be with me tomorrow evening , i`ll try and get some pic`s if at all possible.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldnt take much notice of ages in the world of Tarantulas. 
EVERYTHING depends on the temperature they have been kept at and the amount and type of food they have been given. 
If it was one of mine, at 6 months I would expect it to be at least 3/4 grown and to be around 3-4 inches leg span. 
Let us know how you get on 

ps. One of the most important pieces of equipment that i use is a cut down 1.5L coke bottle for any wannabe escapee's. Jam a wad of tissue into the cap end to stop the spider wedging itself in.
Best thing since sliced bread IMHO










pps. If you are really unsure about moving it, do it either in the bath (plug it first) or in the garden on the grass.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you Pete UK are any of the pokies easier than others. I am afraid that i am one of the people that have mainly pet rocks but i have got a few Avic as well but only just started with them. One of my fist spiders i got was a tree spider (forgotten name at the moment but on its tub) and it did scare me as it was so fast when i first transfered it but now i hardly see it and it certainly doesnt leap out at me which i must admit i thought it would. I would love a collection like yours i am getting a couple of G. Maule and a G sp North next week and hope to get the P.Scofra and P Parvula and was offered a P SP Tiger rump and P sp North as well and am considering them but will have to make room for them. After that i will get a Pokie i think


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

All of the pokies are easy but regalis stands out (to me at least) as one of the hardiest (and cheapest and impressive)

The Grammostola sp. 'Maule' is a nice spider although I've found that my AF is skittish for a grammy. They also like the substrate to be slightly damper than other Grammostola species. I keep mine dry but with a damp section under a section of bark in which she likes to burrow. 
I have 4 Grammostola sp. 'Northern Gold' which I got from a friend who was the first (and only?) person to breed them. I got them as 1cm slings about 15 months ago, they are now around 2 inches and are just starting to get the 'fluffy' look. 

Picture of an adult Grammostola sp' 'Northern gold' taken from 'Thespidershop'










Euathlus truculentus is another species that is worth getting (i've just mated my female, so fingers crossed)

Another good species is Euathlus sp. 'Red' which is a dwarf species that is a really laid back friendly species.

Picture of my mature male showing his red patch


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you about the substrate of the Maule i will do the same as you they arrived yesterday and set both sorts up as the other Grammastola so will do a dampish patch.The G Sp North is beautiful and is alot more energetic than the other Gs. I have the E sp red and one is really easy she always comes out when i feed her or whenever i open the tank for any reason i dont usually handle any of them because they make me itch but her and my Brazilian Black and Curly hair i make an exception for if they want to come out(well i think probable excape not wanting to be handled)


----------

